

Celebrate the misfits  - inmygarage
http://bijansabet.com/post/571099118/celebrate-the-misfits

======
rosshudgens
This reminds of Seth Godin's "Linchpin", it's kinda the same idea. Misfits
provide value that can't be placed on a resume in terms of job skills - but
they do have the ability to provide value that creates hearty, intense
recommendations from their co-workers as they move forward.

------
pasbesoin
I'd settle for people stopping insisting I "fit". Actually, I fit just fine
with the people I interact with directly (of all sorts). But guard me from
those who show up with their basket full of pre-conceptions.

